
 3 free licenses of Balsamiq Mockups up for grabs on FuelYourCoding - sant0sk1
http://fuelyourcoding.com/giveaway-balsamiq-mockups/
======
tjpick
> I mocked up this simplified version of the FYC homepage in about 20 minutes

that's not fast. I could draw that mockup on a piece of paper in 2 minutes or
less.

